
Show HN: Source small php page that shows the public source code of a Web page - Goldenromeo
http://umbcnow.com/
======
Goldenromeo
Hi guys, I did this little self contained script in a little over a week to
enhance my php knowledge.

Some problems I've found are: redirects and non 200 status codes.

I plan on redoing the whole thing in JavaScript or any other client side
technology and add color coding.

------
krapp
PHP already has a filter (FILTER_VALIDATE_URL) for validating urls using
filter_var[0], however, it doesn't work on international URLs. You can also
break up a url with parse_url()[1]

You might also want to look into PHP's curl wrapper which is a lot more
powerful[2].

[0][https://secure.php.net/manual/en/function.filter-
var.php](https://secure.php.net/manual/en/function.filter-var.php)

[1][https://secure.php.net/manual/en/function.parse-
url.php](https://secure.php.net/manual/en/function.parse-url.php)

[2][https://secure.php.net/manual/en/book.curl.php](https://secure.php.net/manual/en/book.curl.php)

